# Meatless Monday



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a lesson on how radical propaganda can sneak its way into your childs mind.....or stomach thanks to our U.S. education system.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/Cattle_Healthline_220/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

If the Lord didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them out of meat.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

A day without beef is like a day without sunshine. -Composed by shortrow.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a animal rights driven move but on the other side beef is the target of the health care industry. In some cases rightfully so because so many people are obease and this has labeled many of our farm raised wholesome foods, that once were part of a balanced diet as unhealthy foods for some people. Lack of activity and over-eating crap are the causes, not meat.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My wife complains about my eating habits and I have told her that my belly is all mine and it's all paid for. Right now, I'm on a quick trip to Nigeria and during dinner last night I was joking about my wife's comments to one of my Nigerian friends. He told me that here, a man's belly is a sign of prosperity and makes the guy more attractive to women. I really liked that!!!


----------

